# Accents!!!



## lb

Ok, so I was tumbling (as usual) and came across the accent challenge. And I know a lot of us are from lots of different places (reppin' the lone star state!) and i thought it would be cool to see what kind of accents we all have! 
Pretty much, you record yourself saying these things:

Your name and username and where you&#8217;re from.

PRONOUNCE THE FOLLOWING WORDS

Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminum, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope, GPOY.

QUESTIONS:

What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?

What is a bubbly carbonated drink called? 

What do you call gym shoes?

What do you call your grandparents? 

What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?

What is the thing you change the TV channel with?

Choose a book and read a passage from it.

Do you think you have an accent?

Be a wizard or a vampire?

Do you know anyone on BnB in real life?

I did this for tumblr, so the last question is different. I know one BnB girl in real life haha. Here's my recording:
Lauren LaRee's Accent Challenge!

How many of you will post a video or recording? :)


----------



## LoisP

I love your voice :)
It was so funny listening to you answer the questions, I was like NOO your wrong, it's not a cart it's trolley! :haha:
x


----------



## annawrigley

How do you make a voice clip?


----------



## annawrigley

LoisP said:


> I love your voice :)
> It was so funny listening to you answer the questions, I was like NOO your wrong, it's not a cart it's trolley! :haha:
> x

Haha same. ROUNG ROUNG ROUNG! Your voice is really soothing aha x


----------



## lb

annawrigley said:


> How do you make a voice clip?

I downloaded Audacity and used my mic, and then exported the file as an mp3 and uploaded to my tumblr. Lots of people use youtube and post videos.


----------



## lb

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I love your voice :)
> It was so funny listening to you answer the questions, I was like NOO your wrong, it's not a cart it's trolley! :haha:
> x
> 
> Haha same. ROUNG ROUNG ROUNG! Your voice is really soothing aha xClick to expand...

aha thanks :D i had listened to a bunch of girls from the UK before I made mine and had to correct them! it's a grocery cart!


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> I love your voice :)
> It was so funny listening to you answer the questions, I was like NOO your wrong, it's not a cart it's trolley! :haha:
> x
> 
> Haha same. ROUNG ROUNG ROUNG! Your voice is really soothing aha xClick to expand...

Ha I thought that. When you were reading that passage I was about to grab my pillow and shut my eyes for a bit, soooooooooothing voice.


----------



## mayb_baby

I tried to record but failed.:dohh:

So I answered the questions

What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house? Tepeeing it's an amercian thing think

What is a bubbly carbonated drink called? A fizzy drink

What do you call gym shoes?Trainers

What do you call your grandparents? Granny and Granda

What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?Trolley

What is the thing you change the TV channel with?Remote Control

Choose a book and read a passage from it.
"It would degrade me to marry Heathcliff now; so he shall never know how I love him: and that, not because he's handsome, Nelly, but because he's more myself than I am. Whatever our souls are made of, his and mine are the same; and Linton's is as different as a moonbeam from lightning, or frost from fire."
_Emily Bronte, Wuthering Heights_

Do you think you have an accent?Yea

Be a wizard or a vampire? Wizard

Do you know anyone on BnB in real life?
Sadly :nope:


----------



## lb

fizzy drink is just too long to say! lol. sodaaaaa. coooke. lol


----------



## mayb_baby

fanta ;)


----------



## lb

oooh i love a love a fanta fanta :D


----------



## annawrigley

I dont wanna film my face and my computer mic is a bit dodgy, Ima try do it on my phone :shrug: If i sound gay I am not uploading!!! But I just want to educate you all on what the proper names are ;)


----------



## mayb_baby

*
bit of reserch haha*


Band-Aid &#8211;Plaster

Bangs-Fringe

Barrette-hair slide

Baseboard-skirting board

Blood sausage -black pudding

Bobby pin-hair grip

Candy apple-toffee apple

Cell phone-mobile phone 

Diaper-nappy

Drugstore-pharmacy 

Dumpster-Wheelie Bin

Elevator-Lift

Emergency brake-Hand break

Eraser-Rubber

Fanny pack-Bum bag

Flashlight-torch

Flatware-Cutlery

Freeway-motorway

Freshmen-Fresher

French fries-Chips

Frosting-Icing

Garbage-Rubbish

Gasoline-Petrol

Jack off/jerk off-wank

Jell-o-Jelly

Learner&#8217;s permit-provisional driving licence

Pacifier-dummy

Pantyhose-tights

Parking lot-car park

Popsical- ice lolly

Plastic wrap Saran wrap /-cling film

Chips-crisps

Shredded cheese-grated cheese

Sidewalk-pavement

Steam Shovel-Digger

Stroller-buggy

Sweatpants-trackie bottoms

Carryout/Takeout-takeaway

teeter(-totter), teeterboard-seesaw

trashcan-bin


----------



## gemwest81

hahahaha this is a great thread, i cant do voice upload at the moment...i have a blocked nose and sound stupid! 

@mayb_baby your English arent you! You have to be!


----------



## mayb_baby

yup lol

Why is it so obvious ? lol


----------



## annawrigley

Pahaha I just recorded, I sound fucking badass, now to figure out how to get it up


----------



## annawrigley

Oh man this is a right effort. I'm trying to upload the voice clip to Youtube but its not letting me cos its not a video, so I'm gonna have to put it over a video then upload.... Lets try....


----------



## Burchy314

I will have to do one! But ill do it later when I'm not supposed to be sleeping.


----------



## gemwest81

@mayb_e baby just a bit! lol Not a bad thing though! ;p


----------



## KaceysMummy

I recorded one, but I have no idea how to upload it ''/ and my voice sounds so stupid :haha: xx


----------



## annawrigley

This was a rare effort so it best be appreciated :rofl:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho0qJZ8-bnA

Oh and RIP siggie :(
And yay for 6 month old Noah! :o


----------



## LoisP

OH my god they took our sig


----------



## AriannasMama

LoisP said:


> OH my god they took our sig

coz it just wasn't fair, guys!! :haha:

I'll do my accent in a bit, I'm told I've got a mix of a southern and chicago accent, however that works :shrug:


----------



## LoisP

Anna :rofl: 'Read a passage from a book' NO


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah at least they left you with some of yours they wiped mine off the face of the earth!


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Yeah at least they left you with some of yours they wiped mine off the face of the earth!

Lies.


----------



## samface182

anna, aiden loves your voice. he literally stopped playing, turned around and just sat STARING at the laptop. he snapped out it when you stopped talking LOL.


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: i wanna do one!

you two sound cool and lol Anna, Harriet just said 'BYEEEEE' when you said bye ;) x


----------



## LoisP

I wanna do one! Dont know how to :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Ooh I'm going to do one later, though I'm Devonshire and sound like a farmer.


----------



## KaceysMummy

It's strange listening to other peoples accents... xx


----------



## sarah0108

Me and Harriet did one.. i sound rather boring and unamused LOL!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_cJ-ZwMYnY


----------



## sarah0108

Barhahahha i sound like a douche


----------



## sarah0108

oh and i just realised when i say those words in sentences i dont sound like that :rofl: E.g. Again becomes 'agen'


----------



## LoisP

sarah0108 said:


> Me and Harriet did one.. i sound rather boring and unamused LOL!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_cJ-ZwMYnY

I adore that you say water the same as me. Silent 'T'


----------



## sarah0108

LoisP said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Me and Harriet did one.. i sound rather boring and unamused LOL!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_cJ-ZwMYnY
> 
> I adore that you say water the same as me. Silent 'T'Click to expand...

Everything is silent 't' around here ;) i had my posh voice on haha! I sound like a posh chav. x


----------



## x__amour

Edit: Going to re-do this later with better quality. :flow:


----------



## LoisP

Haha, i did it, now to upload...


----------



## sarah0108

i might do another one :rofl: in fact, i might just post me TALKING in every post i write rather than actually write.. now there is an idea!


----------



## LoisP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP-tEtNq5mg
Oh god... I hate my voice :haha:

NOTE THE AMAZING BOOK PASSAGE


----------



## sarah0108

lois i love your accent


----------



## AriannasMama

I'll do mine when Arianna isn't sleeping.


----------



## AriannasMama

I don't think I say the T in water either, I kinda just say.. wadder 

:haha: I am a lazy talker.


----------



## LoisP

AriannasMama said:


> I don't think I say the T in water either, I kinda just say.. wadder
> 
> :haha: I am a lazy talker.

I pronounced it in my video. I forced myself to.


----------



## x__amour

I love your accent Lois! :D


----------



## AriannasMama

LoisP said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I say the T in water either, I kinda just say.. wadder
> 
> :haha: I am a lazy talker.
> 
> I pronounced it in my video. I forced myself to.Click to expand...

There are a few things I say that really show an accent so sometimes I have to say them as slowly as possible to sound normal. lol, sausage being one of them


----------



## divershona

Awwww i love all your voices!

don't laugh at my accent when i do mine. its kind of a mix of all sorts lol


----------



## rainbows_x

https://youtu.be/hMmfhO5CCd8

ETA sorry it's so quiet!


----------



## x__amour

,


----------



## Char.due.jan

Ooh I want to do one :)


----------



## divershona

omg i look like an idiot!!!!!!!! and WTF is up with the still frame of my face!!!!!!!!????????????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ6tUfWBMwc


----------



## Char.due.jan

I'm uploading mine now, eek :\


----------



## Char.due.jan

FFS! Mine won't work, has anyone used photobucket?


----------



## divershona

i used you tube


----------



## annawrigley

Pahahaha Lois is a Cockney! And Sarah you are posh!! Lovin this


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hahahahahahahahaha!! they're so funny dunno why.. i'm gunna try and do onee!! but i sound like a gayyy!! x


----------



## LoisP

I wouldn't really call it cockney...[-(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oooh I'm doing one later but i like just woke up


----------



## bumpy_j

ah imma do one when my new webcam comes in a couple of days


----------



## lauram_92

my voice makes me cringe.

lois, i well didn't imagine you sounding like that! :O


----------



## LoisP

lauram_92 said:


> my voice makes me cringe.
> 
> lois, i well didn't imagine you sounding like that! :O

What did you think i'd sound like? lol


----------



## rainbows_x

No-one said anything about my voice, oh dear aha.

Lois I didn't expect you to sound like that either!


----------



## bbyno1

Me either Lois! Love it!


----------



## LoisP

rainbows_x said:


> No-one said anything about my voice, oh dear aha.
> 
> Lois I didn't expect you to sound like that either!

I didn't even see you posted one hun :dohh: 
I like your voice. Easy to understand ;) lol

I know, I sound like an idiot when I talk... :coffee:


----------



## rainbows_x

Lol, I couldn't find the correct link so just posted the site. Oops.
I don't ound like that normally, well I don't think I do :/
I don't know what I expected you to sound like, just not like that! It's a good thing though :)


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L08VUp7f7QM


i sound like a looooser ha! i was nervous :winkwink: 
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Awwww i didn't expect most people to sound how they did - for some reason, i thought anna would have a stronger yorkshire accent lol!! 
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

here we go I love how i just skip most the words? lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghtszdyQ0Jk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

rome - i just copied the one from the address bar, after trying everything lol! and you do have an accent compared to us! x


----------



## divershona

awwwww rome i love your voice!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x


----------



## LoisP

Aww Rome I love your voice. You badass


----------



## LoisP

AnnabelsMummy said:


> ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x

I don't think you have an accent, but I guess that's because of similar areas.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

LoisP said:


> AnnabelsMummy said:
> 
> 
> ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x
> 
> I don't think you have an accent, but I guess that's because of similar areas.Click to expand...

yeah probably.. 
i have a confession about this thread, i did 2 recordings - the first one, i sounded like a really dumb, common thicko.. i couldn't keep it.. so went with the one after haaa!!  x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AnnabelsMummy said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnabelsMummy said:
> 
> 
> ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x
> 
> I don't think you have an accent, but I guess that's because of similar areas.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah probably..
> i have a confession about this thread, i did 2 recordings - the first one, i sounded like a really dumb, common thicko.. i couldn't keep it.. so went with the one after haaa!!  xClick to expand...

i did too as well, well half of a 1st one but i sounded so nervous!:blush:


----------



## rjb

i'm gonna do one, but i'm worried people will laugh at my accent :p also, i didn't say the questions before i answered them. i kinda rushed.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its okay, i said some of them.


----------



## lauram_92

LoisP said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> my voice makes me cringe.
> 
> lois, i well didn't imagine you sounding like that! :O
> 
> What did you think i'd sound like? lolClick to expand...

i guess i just assumed you'd sound like me.. i always think everyone will sound like me :)


----------



## lb

You are all saying pecan wrong!!! lololol.


----------



## bbyno1

AnnabelsMummy said:


> ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x

I sound exactly like you aha!

ETA:just a bit more babyish lol


----------



## lauram_92

rome your video actually made me laugh "thanks for watching me be an idiot.." and "i feel like i know them, oh that makes me sound creepy" :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

bbyno1 said:


> AnnabelsMummy said:
> 
> 
> ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x
> 
> I sound exactly like you aha!
> 
> ETA:just a bit more babyish lolClick to expand...

Hahahaha!! i always assume i don't have an accent!! and wooop!! least i'm not the only one.. and don't worry, half the time i sound REALLY babyish, i put on my "i'm calling the doctors and going to speak properly voice!" didn't really work, cause i felt like a pratt and nervous ha!! plus i hate listening to recordings of me!! x



QuintinsMommy said:


> AnnabelsMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnabelsMummy said:
> 
> 
> ahh i don't have an accent :) i just sound like a common version of the bbc news x
> 
> I don't think you have an accent, but I guess that's because of similar areas.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah probably..
> i have a confession about this thread, i did 2 recordings - the first one, i sounded like a really dumb, common thicko.. i couldn't keep it.. so went with the one after haaa!!  xClick to expand...
> 
> i did too as well, well half of a 1st one but i sounded so nervous!:blush:Click to expand...

Hahaha!! ohh, that's the same as me.. i sounded like a big babyyy!! and it made me sound all common and chavvy.. so thought, oh dear.. and did another one with my grown up voice!!! haa!!
x


----------



## rjb

https://youtu.be/QcCLorA_k5E
:blush:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

awwww, rebecca your accent is so different from mine ha! :) love it x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

change the remote . lol rjb


----------



## rjb

QuintinsMommy said:


> change the remote . lol rjb

:blush: i know :/


----------



## bbyno1

I love hearing everyone!
I always have a voice i put on when calling up docters,jobs,etc and then when i speak to my mum or OH im just like 'helo,yeh whatever:rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Becca!!! Your voice is waayyyy different than I would have thought


----------



## rjb

Desi's_lost said:


> Becca!!! Your voice is waayyyy different than I would have thought

lol i hate it


----------



## lb

Rebecca, I don't think you have an accent lol


----------



## Desi's_lost

rjb said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> Becca!!! Your voice is waayyyy different than I would have thought
> 
> lol i hate itClick to expand...

lol everyone hates their voice. I dont care for mine either.

and Rome, you're voice is way higher than I would have thought.


----------



## x__amour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MUM-WJbBrU

Re-done. Sorry for the interruptions from mobile Tori. :D
ETA: WHAT A STUPID PREVIEW IMAGE! :-s


----------



## louandivy

oh my god i just recorded myself and there is NO FUCKING WAY i am sharing it with the world. I am so posh. Posher than I ever realised :cry: Lois I want to sound like youu


----------



## LoisP

louandivy said:


> oh my god i just recorded myself and there is NO FUCKING WAY i am sharing it with the world. I am so posh. Posher than I ever realised :cry: Lois I want to sound like youu

What's that supposed to mean? You trying to say I'm not posh :growlmad:
:haha: x


----------



## KaceysMummy

Haha, your accents are so different.
Nobody commented on mines :haha: don't reckon anyone will understand my accent.
xx


----------



## louandivy

LoisP said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> oh my god i just recorded myself and there is NO FUCKING WAY i am sharing it with the world. I am so posh. Posher than I ever realised :cry: Lois I want to sound like youu
> 
> What's that supposed to mean? You trying to say I'm not posh :growlmad:
> :haha: xClick to expand...

I am saying you don't sound like one of the fake posh characters in Hollyoaks like I do! Arghhhhh I wish I could just change my accent without seeming like a total knob :haha:

p.s talking of accents, does anyone watch 90210? Oscar's fake English accent is both confusing and hilarious


----------



## LoisP

louandivy said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> oh my god i just recorded myself and there is NO FUCKING WAY i am sharing it with the world. I am so posh. Posher than I ever realised :cry: Lois I want to sound like youu
> 
> What's that supposed to mean? You trying to say I'm not posh :growlmad:
> :haha: xClick to expand...
> 
> I am saying you don't sound like one of the fake posh characters in Hollyoaks like I do! Arghhhhh I wish I could just change my accent without seeming like a total knob :haha:
> 
> p.s talking of accents, does anyone watch 90210? Oscar's fake English accent is both confusing and hilariousClick to expand...

Post it!! I'm interested now!! :D I posted mine and I HATE my voice. Only fair if you do aswell.
And no, i've never seen it


----------



## louandivy

i might upload it later once im feeling brave! but for the time being...enjoy the beauty of this terrible terrible english accent

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw0vwtgDNRA&feature=related

8 oh clawk still gud?


----------



## Hotbump

hmm my fist language is spanish and probably no one will understand mine but i will upload one when jr takes his nap. lol every one who calls me always ask "is cynthia there?" and i say yes this is she then they act all suprise and say omg how old are you you sound like a little girl :growlmad:


----------



## annawrigley

Hahahaha lovin the amount of people who don't think they have an accent!
Lois and Alex, you are blatantly cockney. Accept it! And Alex I love your voice!! You sound so friendly and funny.
Shannon your voice is how I think of as 'generic American voice' so I guess you wouldnt have an accent really :p


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Hahahaha lovin the amount of people who don't think they have an accent!
> Lois and Alex, you are blatantly cockney. Accept it! And Alex I love your voice!! You sound so friendly and funny.
> Shannon your voice is how I think of as 'generic American voice' so I guess you wouldnt have an accent really :p

I'm too South East to be considered cockney :(
I like how you say you love Alex's voice.
*cough*
Unloved.


----------



## annawrigley

Lou your voice can't possibly be posher than 10 year old me ;);)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZOoLxB678I


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ssoooooooooooo cute!


----------



## bbyno1

So,so cutee!
You still look exactly the same aswell


----------



## annawrigley

Lol, that's not good :lol:


----------



## pansylove

LoisP said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP-tEtNq5mg
> Oh god... I hate my voice :haha:
> 
> NOTE THE AMAZING BOOK PASSAGE


HAAAAAHHAHAHA

also, I sound like a posh farmer. Nobody needs to hear that!


----------



## sarah0108

Im not posh :rofl:


----------



## Hotbump

ugh cant seem to be able to post my voice because its file is wma not jpe or whatever :grr:


----------



## Burchy314

I wish I had a british accent lol. I will be doing mine soon. I can't do it on this computer I have to do it on the other computer which only works 50% of the time lol.


----------



## Hotbump

hmm i hope i dont sound creepy but can anyone pm their email so i can email them my voice recording im tired of trying to post it but i cant seem to be able to oh and if anyone hears my voice recording sorry but jovanni had just thrown his heavy toy car at the window :dohh: good thing the window didnt break.


----------



## louandivy

ARGHHH SO EMBARASSING. Im such a dick with a dickish voice. Ignore the really gross lazy pose that im sitting in please that is making me look about 4 dress sizes bigger than i actually am :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7qRlnePwFA


----------



## pansylove

https://s1115.photobucket.com/album...tion=view&current=Movieon2011-06-06at2050.mp4

or

https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k550/amzpansylove/th_Movieon2011-06-06at2050.jpg

..I had no makeup on. So I only have half a face.


----------



## pansylove

@louandivy you're in bristol? you literally sound like ALL my friends haha


----------



## louandivy

pansylove said:


> @louandivy you're in bristol? you literally sound like ALL my friends haha

I'm from West London, but my family live near Brighton now! Are you from Brighton? Good old South East London accents! (soooooooo scared Ivy is going to end up with a Bristolian pirate accent)


----------



## pansylove

I'm in Bristol now :D Ari is guna be a bristolian babberrr haha


----------



## louandivy

Ahhhh whereabouts?! I love Bristol, I am such a passionate Bristolian even though I've only lived here for 3 years!


----------



## Mellie1988

Okayyy i'm majorly bored so decided to make one :haha: .... cringeee. I sound awful & posh? (Am I posh?) Haha. 

Oh and a nice loverlyy view of my leopard print pjs/sleepsuit hahaaa :blush: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_gwiCZUpjw


----------



## Burchy314

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ET0MaMjgELk&feature=player_profilepage
So here is me. I don't like my voice lol. Oh and I am reading Jayden's bed time book.


----------



## sarah0108

aymie love it!


----------



## stephx

Yes aymie!!!

Errmm I kind of sound the same but less posh and more farmery x


----------



## sarah0108

OMG i love these!


----------



## lb

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz7q_ptBFjg[/youtube]

Here's Cynthia's video! (Hotbump)


----------



## sarah0108

steph upload ;)


----------



## Hotbump

haha i sound so mean but jovanni had just thrown one of his cars at the window good thing it didnt break i have no money to replace a window! thanks lauren for posting it


----------



## stephx

Mehh...

Ok then.


----------



## annawrigley

Out of sync much Tina lol


----------



## Hotbump

can anyone even hear my voice?


----------



## Burchy314

Haha I know!! I hate it, but I can't fix it. Every video I have ever made with that web cam is out of sync.


----------



## sarah0108

i hear it cindy! the banging in the back sounds like my house LOL


----------



## Hotbump

sarah0108 said:


> i hear it cindy! the banging in the back sounds like my house LOL

haha thats only jovanni jr was taking his nap! if you think that was noisy then wait until jr wakes up :rofl:


----------



## stephx

I cant do it :S The sound wont record :grr:


----------



## LoisP

Ayme I love you! But you seriously do sound like a farmer, dude. Muchos love


----------



## bbyno1

laurenburch said:


> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz7q_ptBFjg[/youtube]
> 
> Here's Cynthia's video! (Hotbump)

Love the accent & i have never seen a pic of you before,very pretty:D


----------



## pansylove

LoisP said:


> Ayme I love you! But you seriously do sound like a farmer, dude. Muchos love

uhhhhm if you think I sound like a farmer you should hear Steph ;) BRIZZOLE LIKE INNEEET hehehe ;) 

FARMERS R US REPPIN THE WEST COUNTRY OOO LALA


----------



## AriannasMama

Uploading now...and I apologize ahead of time for the screaming.


----------



## AriannasMama

Here ya go

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab81/cstokes81189/th_video201106060001.jpg


----------



## lily123

I'm gonna do mine tomorrow ;)


----------



## Hotbump

jovanni came running when he heard arianna screaming lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

i did one but I sound like I am 12 and Lyrik is yelling in the background.
Oh and I am sunburnt!


----------



## stephx

Callie- upload it!! :D


----------



## bbyno1

I wanna seee


----------



## annawrigley

What has happened to this?!


----------



## mayb_baby

OK out of sync and I sound stupid 2 mins before I goy in the shower so I look like I work in a chippy :/ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i6Wb5ZqQPc


----------



## sarah0108

love it lorna lol


----------



## ~RedLily~

I did one but I sound like a total moron because I umm the whole time and sounds like I can't read :rofl:


----------



## leoniebabey

i sound like geordie shore lol! well kinda, i live a bit outside the main area so my accent is kinda mixed with a sunderland one.


----------



## divershona

tina i love your voice :)


----------



## Burchy314

Aww thanks Shona. lol.


----------



## AriannasMama

I think my video was overpowered by Arianna screaming lol


----------



## mayb_baby

thanks sarah xx


----------



## lauram_92

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe0WeEKwFtc

i *HATE* my voice. so dull.


----------



## sarah0108

omg PMSL laura :rofl: (not laughing at you, laughing at cathy ;))


----------



## Mei190

I tried to do this so everyone can hear the monotonous drone of my voice.. let me see if it can be uploaded... Nathaniel has a guest appearance at the end and all!

Will see if I can upload to photobucket. At the moment upload is not moving :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

I need to do another one :haha: i tried it with max but he decided to scream LOL!


----------



## Mei190

Video

Why does my webcam make me look so unflatteringly wide.. :growlmad:

Anyhow here is a terrible video of monotonous droning .. complete with Nathaniel (at end if you want to skip :haha:)

In case people are wondering why I was laughing Nathaniel tried to pull down my top :blush:

EDIT: And excuse the mess of hair, I need to go to hairdressers badly!!


----------



## annawrigley

LAURA I LOVE IT
And Oliver is soo cute


----------



## annawrigley

Just watched yours Chelsea and Nathaniel is gorgeous!

Also I have come to the conclusion that most Scots call it 'fizzy juice' :smug:


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJlutWFJUak
Its outa sync and I think I got the words wrong but who gives a fuck


----------



## pansylove

annawrigley said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJlutWFJUak
> Its outa sync and I think I got the words wrong but who gives a fuck

Random!!


----------



## lauram_92

i love it anna! :D :D :D :wohoo:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Anna thats awesome


----------



## Mei190

Thanks anna, and it's not a test for the words you know! lol :D

Forgot to say, I loved your video.


----------



## Hotbump

@ anna :rofl: at least you can sing better than me!


----------



## lily123

:rofl: just loving Anna


----------



## x__amour

LOL! OMG Anna. You just made my day! :rofl:


----------



## stephx

Anna u legend x


----------



## sarah0108

steph wheres yours :lol:


----------



## stephx

The sound wouldn't work :( I'm guna try on my phone now though x


----------



## bbyno1

Anna!:rofl:
So gotta do xfactor


----------



## stephx

Bahh it's the wrong way round but ah well

If anyone laughs I'm removing :haha:


----------



## stephx

OMG that still shot is hidious!!!!!


----------



## louandivy

Steph you are GORGEOUS! And that Bristolian accent is sooo tame compared to some of the old people I've met :rofl:


----------



## stephx

Awe thanks hun :blush: 

And yeah it's not _too_ strong, but everyone on hear sounds well posh compared!! Ha x


----------



## sarah0108

you sound like BB josie :haha:

love your hair!


----------



## stephx

sarah0108 said:


> *you sound like BB josie* :haha:
> 
> love your hair!

Oh dear... :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Farrrrrmerrrr!


----------



## louandivy

stephx said:


> Awe thanks hun :blush:
> 
> And yeah it's not _too_ strong, but everyone on hear sounds well posh compared!! Ha x

Yeah once you've lived in the West Country though you realise what a *real * Bristolian accent is. Some of the kids around here literally sound like crazy pirates :rofl:


----------



## amygwen

Here's mine.. just click on the link & press the play button.
https://www.4shared.com/audio/gqVpkYAz/bnb.html
I hope it works.

Simple and to the point.


----------



## AriannasMama

No one commented on mine :cry:


----------



## bbyno1

Steph,agreed! You are very pretty!


----------



## amygwen

AriannasMama said:


> No one commented on mine :cry:

LOL it's cus we're American, Cari :)


----------



## leoniebabey

am i just stupid but i wanna do one but i dont understand half the questions pmsl!!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

amygwen said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> No one commented on mine :cry:
> 
> LOL it's cus we're American, Cari :)Click to expand...

Haha, I have a plain voice.


----------



## lauram_92

steph you're so pretty :D

amy your voice is so cute, you sound really young! :haha:

and cari, i like arianna screaming in it :D


----------



## annawrigley

You all say aluminium roung :hissy:

Also I had an American babysitter once, do you pronounce herb (as in the green things that you put in food) as "erb" ?!
I thought that was so strange haha


----------



## amygwen

annawrigley said:


> You all say aluminium roung :hissy:
> 
> Also I had an American babysitter once, do you pronounce herb (as in the green things that you put in food) as "erb" ?!
> I thought that was so strange haha

LOL
most Americans do, although I've always pronounced herb with an "h" and people used to make fun of me for it in school LOL


----------



## annawrigley

amygwen said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> You all say aluminium roung :hissy:
> 
> Also I had an American babysitter once, do you pronounce herb (as in the green things that you put in food) as "erb" ?!
> I thought that was so strange haha
> 
> LOL
> most Americans do, although I've always pronounced herb with an "h" and people used to make fun of me for it in school LOLClick to expand...

Don't listen to them Amy! You pronounce that H loud and proud in the knowledge you are right :smug:


----------



## _laura

I've done one, I sound like a prat and Max kept making me laugh.
And I think it goes a bit weird sound wise in the middle

https://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/laurapixelheart/th_Movie7.jpg


----------



## _laura

I just realised I sound exactly like my OHs best mate haha


----------



## Hotbump

its not called a clicker its called a remote :haha: why do people call it a clicker?


----------



## _laura

Hotbump said:


> its not called a clicker its called a remote :haha: why do people call it a clicker?

because i am 5 years old


----------



## AriannasMama

I say erb lol. and yes sorry Arianna sort of took over my video, lol, she's kinda loud :haha:


----------



## Trying4ababy

laurenburch said:


> Ok, so I was tumbling (as usual) and came across the accent challenge. And I know a lot of us are from lots of different places (reppin' the lone star state!) and i thought it would be cool to see what kind of accents we all have!
> Pretty much, you record yourself saying these things:
> 
> Your name and username and where youre from.
> 
> PRONOUNCE THE FOLLOWING WORDS
> 
> Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminum, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope, GPOY.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house?
> 
> What is a bubbly carbonated drink called?
> 
> What do you call gym shoes?
> 
> What do you call your grandparents?
> 
> What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket?
> 
> What is the thing you change the TV channel with?
> 
> Choose a book and read a passage from it.
> 
> Do you think you have an accent?
> 
> Be a wizard or a vampire?
> 
> Do you know anyone on BnB in real life?
> 
> I did this for tumblr, so the last question is different. I know one BnB girl in real life haha. Here's my recording:
> Lauren LaRee's Accent Challenge!
> 
> How many of you will post a video or recording? :)


When you read the book passage I seriously was thinking that I'd love just to have you sit and read to me...LOL I love Texas accents


----------



## xgem27x

I wanna do one lol :)


----------



## annawrigley

Just watched some of these back and Lou you said aluminium wrong!!!! Traitor!!!


----------



## _laura

annawrigley said:


> Just watched some of these back and Lou you said aluminium wrong!!!! Traitor!!!

I can't say it properly! I say it like i have a lisp or something.


----------



## LoisP

Did I say it right :S


----------



## lily123

Laura i call the remote control a clicker too :lol:


----------



## wishuwerehere

My mum always calls a remote control a hoofer doofer...I have NO idea why...


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> Laura i call the remote control a clicker too :lol:

THANKYOU 
I dont feel like the only one now :haha:


----------



## lily123

Jamie calls it a box :wacko: and my mum calls it a channel hopper!


----------



## _laura

lily123 said:


> Jamie calls it a box :wacko: and my mum calls it a channel hopper!

my mum calls it a thingy flicker hahaha
if you dont know what shes on about it can be seriously misunderstood :haha:


----------



## lily123

LMAOOOO yes it could :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Yes you said it right Lois. I know someone who calls it a zapper :wacko:


----------



## fantastica

wishuwerehere said:


> My mum always calls a remote control a hoofer doofer...I have NO idea why...

:rofl:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Here's mine!

https://i747.photobucket.com/albums/xx118/charlottelily1993/th_3410f19a.jpg


----------



## stephx

Char you sound like someone from holyoaks :D love it! X


----------



## louandivy

yeah you sound like the blonde one who went out with Lee, Leanne! (hate that I have such great knowledge of Hollyoaks trivia!)


----------



## lauram_92

you do sound like leanne!


----------



## stephx

Yeah that's the one I was thinking... X


----------



## Char.due.jan

I don't watch hollyoaks lol! So I don't know haha x


----------



## annawrigley

I love your voice Char! Trolleh :lol:


----------



## xgem27x

You all talk waaaaay to posh!!! Theres no way I could post!!!! I sound like VICKY POLLARD in comparison!!!!


----------



## stephx

Gem POST! mine wasn't posh :lol: x


----------



## 08marchbean

xgem27x said:


> You all talk waaaaay to posh!!! Theres no way I could post!!!! I sound like VICKY POLLARD in comparison!!!!

haha, mine too proper geordie accent :sick:


----------



## x__amour

Do it! :D


----------



## annawrigley

Lois isn't posh :rofl: Do it!!


----------



## xgem27x

I will make one later when OH goes to work, and try and upload it, it should at least be here by tomorrow morning lol! .....and even Lois sounds posh to me!!


----------



## lily123

I'm posting mine tomorrow :) x


----------



## Char.due.jan

annawrigley said:


> I love your voice Char! Trolleh :lol:

Haha! Thanks x


----------



## LoisP

How dare you all mock me. :cry: I am posh, I am...


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> How dare you all mock me. :cry: I am posh, I am...

:haha:yes you are


----------



## xgem27x

I thought you were Lois haha... I just recorded myself, then deleted it - I'M A GOBBY CHAV!! :cry::cry: I can't believe I never realised!!


----------



## LoisP

Thought you were gain bed?
LIES


----------



## LoisP

xgem27x said:


> I thought you were Lois haha... I just recorded myself, then deleted it - I'M A GOBBY CHAV!! :cry::cry: I can't believe I never realised!!

Just do what I do, record one, and upload it and don't listen to it until it's too late.

ETA: Gem, we can chav up Leeds, together.


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> Thought you were gain bed?
> LIES

I saw you wrote and couldnt resist to reply bbygrl


----------



## LoisP

_laura said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Thought you were gain bed?
> LIES
> 
> I saw you wrote and couldnt resist to reply bbygrlClick to expand...

;) Night baby gurl


----------



## xgem27x

LoisP said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> I thought you were Lois haha... I just recorded myself, then deleted it - I'M A GOBBY CHAV!! :cry::cry: I can't believe I never realised!!
> 
> Just do what I do, record one, and upload it and don't listen to it until it's too late.
> 
> ETA: Gem, we can chav up Leeds, together.Click to expand...

Blates we chinny it up proper innit ;)


----------



## xgem27x

Done - will post tomorrow

Pre warning!!
1. I sound like Jade Goody
2. You will think I'm proper thick
3. For some reason my face is really fat and I have a double chin... not sure why hahaha!!
4. I look stoned for some reason, cos my eyes are all dazed lol 

But other than that its quite funny watching it back, cos it seems normal to me, but no idea how you peoples are gonna see it, cos you are all waaaaaaay too posh haha!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Do you all mind if I steal this for teen pregnancy?? :blush:


----------



## stephx

Go for it :thumbup:


----------



## LoisP

xgem27x said:


> Done - will post tomorrow
> 
> Pre warning!!
> 1. I sound like Jade Goody
> 2. You will think I'm proper thick
> 3. For some reason my face is really fat and I have a double chin... not sure why hahaha!!
> 4. I look stoned for some reason, cos my eyes are all dazed lol
> 
> But other than that its quite funny watching it back, cos it seems normal to me, but no idea how you peoples are gonna see it, cos you are all waaaaaaay too posh haha!!!

:rofl: Can't wait ;)


----------



## xgem27x

OHMYDAYS! THIS IS SO BAD!

Anyways, I aint tried to posh it up at all, I've just talked exactly how I do, I was tempted to put on a posh voice lol so I didnt sound like a complete idiot but that would of been cheating haha!

So yeah, this is my accent...

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/th_Babyboys009.jpg


----------



## stephx

:rofl: you sound totally different to how I imagined!!! Lol

But yeah you do sound like jade goody xx


----------



## LoisP

:rofl: Gem I just laughed like most of that, That's exactly how I sounded when I lived in Essex, I had to try and teach myself to talk a little bit posher :rofl: Love it, you chav! xx


----------



## annawrigley

:shock:


----------



## JoJo16

that just made my day lol.


----------



## xgem27x

annawrigley said:


> :shock:

Its called a bag a chips from the chippy... not afternoon tea and scones!! :thumbup:


----------



## lily123

xgem27x said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> :shock:
> 
> Its called a bag a chips from the chippy... not afternoon tea and scones!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

No it really isn't :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

I sound really posh when I talk to the twins, cos I go all high pitched lol, but I could no way talk like that 24/7, I'd give meself a headache haha xx


----------



## bbyno1

You sound completely different to how i imagine too!
I thought you were gunna be quite posh for some reason but totally the opposit!

I also say waw-ah for water:haha: and bowf for both


----------



## lily123

I need to post one lol. My accent is nothing special, just Yorkshire/Bolton but i feel left out now :haha:


----------



## LoisP

I said waTer in my one ;)


----------



## lily123

I say waah-tehh lol.x
I also have the most enthusiastic, annoying voice ever :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

My voice is soo boring!
Its all on one level lol


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> I say waah-tehh lol.x
> I also have the most enthusiastic, annoying voice ever :lol:

Post it then!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## lily123

No microphone loispops :( i tried to connect my stage mic to the lappy but it doesn't :(


----------



## LoisP

lily123 said:


> No microphone loispops :( i tried to connect my stage mic to the lappy but it doesn't :(

Can you not record it off your phone or camera? :(


----------



## Lauraxamy

Ahh I love these! As soon as I get the internet next week I want to do this!!


----------



## rainbows_x

Gem yours doesn't work for me!


----------



## _laura

ahahaha 'bloody hell they worded that one weird didnt they' :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

LOL! Works for me now! Never expected you to sound like that Gem! x


----------



## annawrigley

Lauraxamy said:


> Ahh I love these! As soon as I get the internet next week I want to do this!!

?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Did I miss something?! How did I not know you were pregnant?! x


----------



## bbyno1

Ah congrats!!:D
I never knew you were pregnant either!


----------



## Lauraxamy

annawrigley said:


> Lauraxamy said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I love these! As soon as I get the internet next week I want to do this!!
> 
> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> Did I miss something?! How did I not know you were pregnant?! xClick to expand...




bbyno1 said:


> Ah congrats!!:D
> I never knew you were pregnant either!

Ahh I've not had the internet for 6 months so I've not been able to get on here or Facebook much!


----------



## annawrigley

Lauraxamy said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauraxamy said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I love these! As soon as I get the internet next week I want to do this!!
> 
> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> Did I miss something?! How did I not know you were pregnant?! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbyno1 said:
> 
> 
> Ah congrats!!:D
> I never knew you were pregnant either!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh I've not had the internet for 6 months so I've not been able to get on here or Facebook much!Click to expand...

Ooohh.. Well congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats Laura!! :D 

x


----------



## lily123

Awww congratulations Laura :happydance: are you finding out the gender this time?xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Thanks girls! Well I can't find out at 20 week scan in my area because they've stopped it and make you go at 23 or 24 weeks and pay I think £50? But we said no to that and we might book a 4d one to go find out for like not much more! x


----------



## flutterbywing

Ressurecting a thread here, why not :D 
https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/th_VIDEO0001.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

I know it has been awhile but I thought I would add to this. I did this on my phone so it sounds and looks kind of funny but you can hear my accent lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCAu43xnpJo


----------

